# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Carers Week 2017

## Paula

it's Carers Week ....

Most carers are hidden. Most carers are husbands, wives, mum's, dads, children who quietly get on with looking after their loved ones while holding down jobs, going to school, trying to have a 'normal' life. It's hard work. And it's so hard knowing that you're putting your loved ones under this pressure. They deserve thanks for the amazing difference they make to those they care for and recognition that their caring means less strain on an already stretched NHS. If you know a carer, tell them thank you

----------


## Suzi

I was meant to post about this on the FB page as it's something that affects me and Marc - we kind of look after each other. He does things I can't, and visa versa lol ... 

Thank you to all the carers out there. You are amazing.

----------


## purplefan

Totally agree. With out these unsung heros people lives would be miserable and not very good. More should be done to support them.

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't think I do anything really special. My mum brought us up, we had everything we ever needed and as much as possible, whatever we wanted. We grew up knowing we were loved. It doesn't hurt me now to give something back to her now she needs it.

----------


## Paula

You do so much that is special. Especially given your own health issues. Being a carer is a full time job and deserves as much, no, far more recognition than most other jobs. It's unselfish, unpaid, undervalued

----------


## Suzi

> I don't think I do anything really special. My mum brought us up, we had everything we ever needed and as much as possible, whatever we wanted. We grew up knowing we were loved. It doesn't hurt me now to give something back to her now she needs it.


I completely understand. I do what I can for Mum - so much less than my other sisters, but what I can from here... It's also how I feel about caring for Marc for the past x years...
You're amazing Jaq.

----------

